# Water Based Ink Screen Printed Transfers Possible?



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

With all the talk about plastisol transfers, I was wondering if it would be possible to screen print on the same "release" transfer paper, but instead of using plastisol inks, you could use water based inks?

That way they could be heat pressed onto the garment and have the supersoft, no hand feel of a water based ink screen print?

Is that just crazy talk, or would that be possible?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Is that just crazy talk, or would that be possible?


I wondered the same thing for a while, but came to the conclusion it wouldn't be possible (note that I haven't tried it, so feel free to jump in here if I'm wrong anyone).

My thinking was that plastisol is PVC based, so you can essentially congeal the ink onto the paper, then transfer it/cure it onto the shirt. Waterbased inks air dry, so they'd print and dry out on the paper. If you heated the paper for a transfer, they'd just dry out/cure. I couldn't see how you could get them to transfer from paper.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I just found this article:

http://stitches.com/mag/apparel_environmentfriendly/

Apparently, it is possible!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Excellent, thanks for the link.

Sometimes it's good to be wrong, though at least I was right insofar as you need an additive to do it 

Well, I'll stick it on the big ol' to-do list...


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Interesting indeed!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Actually, before I found that link I thought it was impossible too.

Let us know if you ever try it out.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Woo Hoo, nice find Jasonda! Thanks for digging up this thread and posting!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

good article.
it is possible, to be honest though, its not as easy as it sounds.
most screen printers will tell you it's more trouble than its worth.

to bad though. The day will come when the Dry is not super-quick.... i found. 
Still working on it.


----------



## fizz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi There
It is possible and is happening right now.
I sell the inks in England for a belgium company http://www.unico.be/
I have printed transfers to go on to cotton and also on to lycra. The ink stretches better than any plastisol and will return to original shape.
We also sell a hardener that allows the print to be industrial washed, great for work wear.
I have seen it fused at 130 degrees onto subli dyed garments with no bleed through.
It is the best advance i have seen in the last few years
sorry for the sales pitch but i love this range of inks.
Phil


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the further information, Phil.

Does the water based ink transfer have any special handling issues (because the water based ink would dry/cure faster on the carrier paper)?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

That is pretty spectacular and about the coolest thing I have heard in transfer capability. The only thing to do now is find a resource and try some samples.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The only thing to do now is find a resource and try some samples.


For sure. I hope a company pops up that provides this type of transfer printing. I'd like to see a few samples.

Maybe Fizz knows printer in the US that are doing this method?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Maybe Fizz knows printer in the US that are doing this method?


FIZZ, im curious too.  

...all the top notch transfer makers I know say the same thing. 
They dont turn out well and it's a pain.

..... but that will change im sure.  may be a printer will figure it out how to make them well with minimal pain. ... i hope.

I think Hix makes them or know who does. Try them Rodney.


----------



## fizz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi all.
I have done tests at target transfers, one of the best in the U.K.
We had no issues and they were very impressed with the results, you could even iron the transfer after fusing.
if anyone in the u.k. wants to look at the system let me know.
I will ask Unico if they have a U.S. distributer who I can put everyone else on to.
The only problem I can see with the system is it will cockle low wieght transfer paper (t75) and will dry in the screen in hot shop conditions if left.
But if you are happy printing solvent based inks or water based inks, rather than just plastisols, then it wont be a problem.
I have some printed samples I am willing to mail people who are not in the u.k. if they want to pm your address.
You just need to fuse them at 130 - 180 medium pressure.
As i said before, it's they best thing I've seen for a few years and I've sold for Rutland, wilflex and union for a few years now and have seen some good inks!
Phil


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

whommmm exactly in the UK is making these transfers ? 

and what companies/brands have they been made for ? 

...please Fizz, share it with us here. I really gotta know.

Fizz, dont get me wrong, i like the Inks...


----------



## fizz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Lucy
As i said i have demonstrated the products at target transfers, www.targettransfers.com
as for brands ect, i dont know.
i know the inks are used in Italy, Germany and across europe.
i have only just got hold of them in the U.K. and I am convinced they are the way forwards.
i can e-mail you they product guides if you want.
regards
Phil


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks Phil.  

i think if anyone is doing it here in America would be the people at HIX/affiliates.

as for Target, i always thought they were Stahls/Tansfer Express.  

I do hope this process does get developed further.  since anything to do with helping the Enviroment is in everyone's best interest.

Cheers.


----------



## fizz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Lucy
Target are part of the Stahls group.
And yes you are right this technology is alt better for the printer and enviroment.
We are looking at it replacing all solvent based workwear inks as it is that good.
Also looking at it for cad cut printed sheets as it cuts very well.
A few issues to iron out with adhesives and the cutter but we are nearly there.
Regards
Phil


----------



## ieaturheart (Apr 2, 2007)

would anyone mind explaining what exactly is going on. im kinda new and was just searching around for water-based inks. im pretty sure i want to use water based inks but dont really know what kind to use or where to get them from. i heard a few companies but can anyone say hey since you are knew go with such and such it works perfect in my opinion. idk i guess im just looking for a water-based ink any suggestions. thanks


-austin


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ieaturheart said:


> would anyone mind explaining what exactly is going on. im kinda new and was just searching around for water-based inks. im pretty sure i want to use water based inks but dont really know what kind to use or where to get them from. i heard a few companies but can anyone say hey since you are knew go with such and such it works perfect in my opinion. idk i guess im just looking for a water-based ink any suggestions. thanks
> 
> 
> -austin


Hi Austin, this thread is about water based ink heat transfers. If you keep searching through threads, you'll find many links to brands of ink for screen printing directly to garments with water based ink. Like this one: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t17609.html


----------



## ieaturheart (Apr 2, 2007)

oooo ok but i think it was lewis that suggested i purchase a heat press if the funds are there. the reason is because he suggested that (since im going for that handmade look) i could do foil printing, patches, and heat treat my garmets, which is exactly something that i need because i want to do so many different unique things. so would this apply or is this not in regards to silk screening. thanks for the link again. 

-austin


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ieaturheart said:


> oooo ok but i think it was lewis that suggested i purchase a heat press if the funds are there. the reason is because he suggested that (since im going for that handmade look) i could do foil printing, patches, and heat treat my garmets, which is exactly something that i need because i want to do so many different unique things. so would this apply or is this not in regards to silk screening. thanks for the link again.
> 
> -austin


With a heat press you can apply screen printed transfers to garments. You can also do other types of transfers like foil transfers, flock transfers, etc.

But you were asking about water based ink, so I pointed you to a thread about that. 

You sort of changed the subject in your last two posts (water based ink brands to uses for a heat press), so I'm getting a bit confused


----------



## ieaturheart (Apr 2, 2007)

sorry did not mean to confuse you here is a link to the information where i explain my ideas and lewis gives me the most amazing information and advice ever, lol. here it is where he talks about my budget and what he suggests. if you really care lol its not a big deal just didnt mean to confuse you. 

i think lewis answered or explained most of it. im just wondering, that is im using waterbased ink to silk screen umm a tree with. i would print the brown on then, [heat press or air dry], then do the green, [then heat press or air dry]? 

thanks

-austin


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> sorry did not mean to confuse you here is a link to the information where i explain my ideas and lewis gives me the most amazing information and advice ever, lol. here it is where he talks about my budget and what he suggests. if you really care lol its not a big deal just didnt mean to confuse you.
> 
> i think lewis answered or explained most of it. im just wondering, that is im using waterbased ink to silk screen umm a tree with. i would print the brown on then, [heat press or air dry], then do the green, [then heat press or air dry]?


Yes, I read that thread. If you have followup questions for Lewis, or related to the info there, you should post them in that thread. That way folks can follow the information that's already been given


----------



## ieaturheart (Apr 2, 2007)

ok for one you have 11,000 posts thats insane. 
for second you are too fast at answering questions. but i thank you. 
for third you are (just a little lol) wiser than i am. 
i dont really think of stuff like that but prob should thanks for the help and yes i will ask that paragraph of question there. i just dont want to start posting the same questions everywhere and someone answer this one then that one and people get aggravated at the kids running around on here. well im not really a kid but ok i am. thanks for the help Rodney. appreciate it. 


-austin


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i just dont want to start posting the same questions everywhere and someone answer this one then that one and people get aggravated at the kids running around on here. well im not really a kid but ok i am. t


I can remove the question here if you like. But in general, if you have a follow up question to something you already asked in a thread, it's good to post it in that thread.

You're also right in that you don't want to post the same exact question in multiple places, but I think posting it in your original thread would be best in this situation 



> ok for one you have 11,000 posts thats insane.


It's my job


----------



## ieaturheart (Apr 2, 2007)

so are you like the man. do you admin this whole site or do you own it. im not sure if you are allowed to say or want to im just curious.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ieaturheart said:


> so are you like the man. do you admin this whole site or do you own it. im not sure if you are allowed to say or want to im just curious.


Both.  if you have further site questions or curiousities, feel free to send me a private message (by clicking on my username) or post in the feedback section of the forum (I don't wanna get this thread too far off track )


----------



## ieaturheart (Apr 2, 2007)

ok thanks [:


-austin


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I think this stuff has been pretty much answered now (scattered over a few threads), but to clarify the below:



ieaturheart said:


> oooo ok but i think it was lewis that suggested i purchase a heat press if the funds are there. the reason is because he suggested that (since im going for that handmade look) i could do foil printing, patches, and heat treat my garmets, which is exactly something that i need because i want to do so many different unique things.


I was recommending a heat press for two main reasons, 1) The ability to add specialist processes like foil, flock, vinyl, etc. (and yes, you could do adhesive backed patches if sourced the patches), 2) It's a good mid-ground option for curing waterbased ink. Not as good as an (expensive) tunnel dryer, but better than anything else.

It's not really relevant to the homemade look specifically, it just gives you a lot of options without costing an arm and a leg, and gives you more professional results than using, say, an iron to cure your shirts.

But I wasn't suggesting it for screenprinted transfers, waterbased or otherwise, (since you were planning on direct printing), though that might be something that ends up being of interest when you're up and running and have the equipment anyway.

The topic of this thread (waterbased screenprinted transfers) is not at all on-topic to the above.


----------



## ieaturheart (Apr 2, 2007)

yes thank you for the clarification sorry to be confusing and get off topic. i originally thought i was on topic, not know that there are waterbased screenprinting transfers. i assumed it was what i was planning on doing but isnt i was getting my waterbased ink used for silkscreening and then curing with a heating press confused. sorry to get side tracked and spread one idea across a million threads. 


thanks for explaining it because now, more then before, i realize how much good having one will do for me. 


-austin


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

T-BOT said:


> whommmm exactly in the UK is making these transfers ?
> 
> and what companies/brands have they been made for ?
> 
> ...


i don't know who is making this ink in the UK, but there is a french company called Tiflex, and the ink is Aquatrans.

you need Acrobat Reader to see the link below:

http://www.tiflex.com/sitegb/pdf/ags/aquatrans.pdf


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Rodney said:


> With all the talk about plastisol transfers, I was wondering if it would be possible to screen print on the same "release" transfer paper, but instead of using plastisol inks, you could use water based inks?
> 
> That way they could be heat pressed onto the garment and have the supersoft, no hand feel of a water based ink screen print?
> 
> Is that just crazy talk, or would that be possible?



How about just a reduced plastisol? Is that possbile?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

paulo said:


> How about just a reduced plastisol? Is that possbile?


Plastisol transfers are already quite common.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Plastisol transfers are already quite common.


I meant can the transfer company use a reducer such as a Chino base to get a softer hand?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

paulo said:


> I meant can the transfer company use a reducer such as a Chino base to get a softer hand?


Yes, that's entirely possible, but some people want to use water-based inks for reasons other than softness.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi all I can share some infor for you I just did water base ink heat transfer and it worked but have not tested it for washing yet I will show pics if you like but if it works this could be the start of water base heat transfers will it is late and I will post pics


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

hi here is the pic please note that all I had was screen I dont have any Equipment for screen printing and the pic blur had to lay it on the paper if any one would like to know please let me know going to do wash test on it so I will give more infor then


----------



## noortrd (Nov 7, 2007)

The stitches link not work. Please tell me how we do water base heat transfer with normal water base ink.?


----------



## noortrd (Nov 7, 2007)

what u add in water base ink for transfer?.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

any new developments on this thread?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi I for got about this I will do over and see what will happin last time got it to thick and it cracked but can do over


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont think water based inks will work as a stock transfer. The water based inks I have used will eventually air dry.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

that is why I am screen it on JPSS and yes they do dry before heat pressing them just got it to thick and need to thin it out some how is all


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I see no point in screening ink onto JPSS. It defeats the whole reason behind moving away from digital transfers.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

it was to see if you could use water base ink to make heat transfer and it was for testing is all


----------



## theloin (Jul 28, 2007)

Jasonda said:


> I just found this article:
> 
> Stitches
> 
> Apparently, it is possible!


The article is gone.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

theloin said:


> The article is gone.


Sorry, I don't have any copies of the article. You can contact the magazine to request a copy.


----------



## theloin (Jul 28, 2007)

Jasonda said:


> Sorry, I don't have any copies of the article. You can contact the magazine to request a copy.


Yeah, I contacted them. One would think there would be more info on this by now, no? Maybe soon.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

theloin said:


> Yeah, I contacted them. One would think there would be more info on this by now, no? Maybe soon.


Who knows. It could be it's just a dead end. Water-based printing is not that popular (with larger commercial shops) to begin with, and if the process wasn't reliable enough, not many people would want to use it on a regular basis.


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

so i guess waterbased transfer is a dead end?


----------



## theloin (Jul 28, 2007)

fadzuli said:


> so i guess waterbased transfer is a dead end?


Seems that way. Time to test pvc/pathlate free plastisol transfers. 

It kinda makes sense in that plastisol transfers are printed through open mesh, a thick deposit of ink. Water base inks, in my findings so far, gets driven into the shirt more. Kinda hard to drive something off a piece of paper and into a substrate. And water base probably won't re-melt since it's not a plastic.

The transfer papers have a carrier layer (unfortunately a visible one in many instances) and only get ink on the surface.

Speculation, you bet. 

Has anyone made transfers with pvc/patlate free plastisol? There are a number of them out there now. Curious to know.


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

do you think the transfer papers can be reused? i dun have any transfer blanks to try on. 

perhaps i'll give it a try and report back here when i hav the time. 

thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

fadzuli said:


> do you think the transfer papers can be reused? i dun have any transfer blanks to try on.


There is always some residual ink left over from the previous design. You'll risk ghosting. But if you are only doing it for testing, go for it.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I would love to get my hands on this ink, in the us, so please keep us up on this thanks,,


----------



## The Sandbox (Mar 3, 2007)

Links are NEVER lost on the internet. Thanks to the Way Back Machine, here's the article in question--

Water-Based Transfers

The article is from 2002, and while the process is possible, I haven't seen a single company offering water-based transfers. Enjoy!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The Sandbox said:


> Links are NEVER lost on the internet. Thanks to the Way Back Machine, here's the article in question--
> 
> Water-Based Transfers
> 
> The article is from 2002, and while the process is possible, I haven't seen a single company offering water-based transfers. Enjoy!


Wow, I would have never believed it would be possible. I may try it.


----------



## theloin (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for finding the article. I'm going to try this with the papers/inks I have, just to see. I'll let everyone know.


The Sandbox said:


> Links are NEVER lost on the internet. Thanks to the Way Back Machine, here's the article in question--
> 
> Water-Based Transfers
> 
> The article is from 2002, and while the process is possible, I haven't seen a single company offering water-based transfers. Enjoy!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great read thanks a ton,,,


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

The Sandbox said:


> Links are NEVER lost on the internet. Thanks to the Way Back Machine, here's the article in question--
> 
> Hi Andy,
> what is this way back machine and how do you use it?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I am guessing since its the adheasive crystals actually re-melting onto the shirt, not the ink and that its a cold peel process. The finished results arent going to be exactly the soft hand that water based inks are known for.

I have ordered custom opaque white plastisol transfers that were cold peel and didnt much like the the thickness of the result.

In fact vinyl would have been much better a choice.

It is interesting that its possible to do but I would have to see and touch the end result before giving a big thumbs up.

Just my guess.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I am really tempted to give this water based transfer a try. The thing that is holding me back is, that they say with the purr water transfer, you dont even need, to have a dryer, I have to say any puff transfers,, i have tried i dont like, they dont transfer well, or are not reliable .
Has any one tried these?


----------



## fusioninks (Sep 21, 2009)

You can find many ink manufacturers who produce PVC free inks suitable for Heat transfers, these inks are Oil based and not water based. The do not contain any banned/restricted chemicals. search on Google or Bing for PVC Free Plastisol inks or Pvc Free Oil Based Heat Transfer Inks.... sure you'll find many


----------



## moe_szys1ak (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry to bump this old thread to the top, but I thought some might be interested in this info that I haven't seen elsewhere on TSF and it relates directly to this topic.

I was looking through SilkScreeningSupplies.com for some transfer paper and found this: Transal Premium HOT PEEL Heat Transfer Paper 15x15"

They claim it is for use with waterbased inks (among others). I checked the OneStep Papers site (the manufacturer, I believe) and they claim the same thing. I haven't tried it out, but I wonder how well it could actually work since it's the ink drying on the paper that's generally been the problem with waterbased transfers.

Does anyone have any experience using this transfer paper?


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello to all!!!! Just found out this old thread awhile ago... Reading all the post seems no development yet.

And here's my story. 

For the last few days (before I bumped into his thread), I was getting brainstormed over waterbase transfers... since plastisol transfers are quite common then why not do it with waterbase. For me it is possible. 

First phase is to print a waterbase opaque ink on a paper. First goal is not to affect the paper with ink penetration and second goal is to successfully peel the ink from paper without destroying the print.

So with the use of a sticker's backing paper leftover where I printed a white opaque waterbase ink with screen mesh count of 100 with print application of 3 coats (print-dry-print process). The paper is smooth and the ink did not penetrate the media...

After the print is totally dried. I successfully peeled off the print from the paper with ease! And alas it was like thin rubber vinyl. Here it is...










Next phase will be applying an adhesive ink to the printed paper ontop of the waterbase ink... 

On this phase we have tried using plastisol adhesive ink because it was the only one available for the test application. 

And here is the result....











We already washed the print and even scrubbed it... IT WAS PERFECT! 

The only thing left for me to experiment is with the use of foil transfers which is also waterbase. Another thing is if it will be a good application also for Jerseys?...

Until then...


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Bumping this topic up again......

Is there anyone who produces custom water based ink heat transfers in the united states?? If so, is the result as soft a feel as water based ink directly screen printed onto the garment?


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's an update... just made it into production.... 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t176243.html


----------



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

jsf said:


> Here's an update... just made it into production....
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t176243.html


Can someone point me to any suppliers in UK who can screen print designs onto heat transfer paper but using waterbased ink?

thanks


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

I remeber 1984, and now, there are printing presse's that use sublimation ink, old school printing press. just go to sublimation transfers, I can help if you need. good luck uncletee. but they only work on poly and white of lite colored shirts, but there are so many new wicking shirts that the young crowd likes.


----------



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

uncletee said:


> I remeber 1984, and now, there are printing presse's that use sublimation ink, old school printing press. just go to sublimation transfers, I can help if you need. good luck uncletee. but they only work on poly and white of lite colored shirts, but there are so many new wicking shirts that the young crowd likes.


but will sublimation transfer work on cotton?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

sublimation won't work on cotton.


----------



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

a quick bump up if anyone knows if you can get water based ink heat transfers?

I know you can get the standard plastisol. But is there any way to get the water based screen print feel onto heat transfer paper?

i hope someone knows.

thanks


----------



## wildguy (May 10, 2012)

Subscribing (is is possible to subscribe to a thread without replying?)


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

Now we don't need off set press's, we got sublimatiom. I remember the old days of sublimation. guess sublimation is water base. have a nice day uncletee.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

wildguy said:


> Subscribing (is is possible to subscribe to a thread without replying?)


Yes, at the top of the thread, in the blue bar, click on Thread Tools-> Subscribe to this Thread.


----------



## BBQAthens (Sep 3, 2014)

Was wondering about this topic, surprised to see so many responses to this forum for so many years. Im interested to see how the progress is, we have found one company that does PVC, plastisol free heat transfers, our shop is based out of Athens, GA and this guy stopped by and I know my boss just got some. (I'll have to look the company up at work tomorrow, if anyone is still curious please reply to this forum so I can find out the company info). I saw some of the final products and they looked pretty awesome, I know the guy pressed them with my boss and then I saw him stretching the fabric and showing my boss that. Anyway, he seemed happy 

Is that something people are still interested in?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep give the name.

In europe a good water based transfer system is UNICO.

The reference is UNITEX XT and WT for cold peal transfer.
XT vesry good for sportwear and strech garment
WT for workwear (washing up to 90°C - 194F)


----------



## jipsee (Feb 4, 2009)

BBQAthens said:


> Was wondering about this topic, surprised to see so many responses to this forum for so many years. Im interested to see how the progress is, we have found one company that does PVC, plastisol free heat transfers, our shop is based out of Athens, GA and this guy stopped by and I know my boss just got some. (I'll have to look the company up at work tomorrow, if anyone is still curious please reply to this forum so I can find out the company info). I saw some of the final products and they looked pretty awesome, I know the guy pressed them with my boss and then I saw him stretching the fabric and showing my boss that. Anyway, he seemed happy
> 
> Is that something people are still interested in?


Yes please...would love to know the name of the company. Thanks!


----------

